# Crappie Fishing Video



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Got on a great bite last weekend...caught fish all day...and kept a dozen or so for the skillet. Enjoy the video! :F


----------



## weekend angler (Dec 31, 2011)

Good video. Those are some nice crappies. Nice channel too. Definitely a great day to be on the water.

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

weekend angler said:


> Good video. Those are some nice crappies. Nice channel too. Definitely a great day to be on the water.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thankyou...and don't forget to subscribe to my channel...we'll be adding vids all summer.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

M065 - Thanks for sharing - Looks like you guys had some fun all day. That is awesome.


----------

